# Sony A100 Wireless Remote



## sdgmusic (Feb 2, 2008)

Can anyone who owns an A100 recommend a good wireless remote for it?

Sean


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Cactus makes one and ZigView does too. Zigview expensive though.

When I get a Sony DSLR, I thin I'm going for the Cactus brand one.


----------



## AmericanJesus (Feb 6, 2008)

ive just been using the self timer.


----------

